# Sumerize your sex life with a Star Wars quote



## David43515

Such as:

"Long ago in a galaxy far, far away....."

"You`re a little short for a storm trooper, aren`t you?"

"Who`s scruffy lookin`?"

"Tell Jabba he`ll get his money."

"She may not look like much, but she`s got it where it counts kid...I`ve made alot of special modifications myself."

You get the idea, knock yourself out.


----------



## David43515

"I`d rather kiss a wookie!"


----------



## Carol

"There's an awful lot of moisture in here"


----------



## MA-Caver

"You can waste time with your friends when your chores are done"...


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Get in there, you big furry oaf! I don't care what you smell!


----------



## chrispillertkd

"Look at the size of that thing!"

Oh, come on. You all are kicking yourselves for not thinking of that one!

Pax,

Chris


----------



## MA-Caver

Bill Mattocks said:


> Get in there, you big furry oaf! I don't care what you smell!


:lfao:


----------



## shesulsa

I'm here to rescue you.


----------



## CuongNhuka

Carol Kaur said:


> "There's an awful lot of moisture in here"


 

Thats one I wasn't expecting from you.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Thinking about one of my ex's....
"*You came in that thing? You're braver than I thought."

*Something you never hear*"Back door, huh? Good idea!"*


----------



## MA-Caver

Bob Hubbard said:


> Thinking about one of my ex's....
> "*You came in that thing? You're braver than I thought."
> 
> *Something you never hear*"Back door, huh? Good idea!"*


:lfao:


----------



## shesulsa

"You're far too trusting."


----------



## shesulsa

"You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious."


----------



## shesulsa

"This little one's not worth the effort. Now come, let me get you something."


----------



## shesulsa

"Boy, it's lucky you have these compartments."


----------



## shesulsa

"It came from... behind!"


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*"I never knew I had it in me."

**"She's gonna blow!"

 "I think you'll fit in nicely."

"Rise, my friend."*

*"I must've hit it pretty close to the mark to get her all riled up like that, huh kid?"*


----------



## shesulsa

"Here's where the fun begins!"

Heh heh heh.  Google is your fwiend!


----------



## shesulsa

Hello there. Come here, my little friend. Don't be afraid. Oh don't worry, he'll be alright. 

Alright, come on. And the red one. Come on. Well, come on Red, let's go. 

I sense something; a presence I've not felt since... 

What're you lookin' at? I know what I'm doin'. 

I recognized your foul stench when I was brought on board. 

This is *not* gonna work. 
Why didn't you say so before? 
I *did* say so before. 

That doesn't sound too hard. 

Here they come. 
I got a problem here. 
They're coming in too fast! 
Eject! 
I can hold it. 
Pull up! 
No, I'm all right... ahhh! 

Your powers are weak, old man. 

Is there anything I can do? 

You can go about your business. 

What are you doing hiding back there? 

I've just about had enough of you. Go that way. You'll be malfunctioning within a day, you near-sighted scrap pile. And don't let me catch you following me begging for help because you won't get it. 

So... you got your reward and you're just leaving then? 

No reward is worth this.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Size matters not. Look at me. Judge me by my size, do you?

It's not my fault.

I want my lamp back. I'm gonna need it to get out of this slimy mudhole.


----------



## Big Don

> Would it help if I got out and pushed


  "It might"


> Better her than me





> We seem to be made to suffer. It's our lot in life.





> Yeah, but this time I've got the money.


Into the garbage chute, fly boy.


----------



## Big Don

Where did you dig up that old fossil?


----------



## Big Don

and sadly:
I don't know, I can imagine quite a bit.


----------



## Big Don

I thought that hairy beast would be the end of me.


I beg your pardon, but what do you mean, "naked?"


Oh, I see it. Oh, this is going to be easy.


----------



## Carol

Thanks for coming after me.  Now I owe you one.


----------



## Manzyberranzan

"At that speed are you sure you're able to pull out in time?"


----------



## David43515

"You`re all clear kid. Now lets blow this thing and get outta here."

"I have you now."

"When I left you I was but the learner; now I am the master."

"You had a plan for getting in--you didn`t have one for getting out?!"

Luke: "What`s in there?"
Yoda "Only what you take with you."

"Issa people gonna die?"

"Try not. Do....or do not. There is no try."

It`ll take a few moinutes to get the coordinates from the navi-computer.

"It didn`t go in, just impacted on the surface."

"One thing`s for sure, we`re all gonna be alot thinner."

"I thought they smelled bad on the outside."


----------



## CoryKS

"Sorry about the mess."


----------



## CoryKS

"What're you lookin' at? I know what I'm doin'."

"She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts"

"You know, sometimes I amaze even myself."

"Perhaps she would respond to an alternative form of persuasion."


----------



## bluekey88

I've got a bad feelign about this...


----------



## crushing

"Concentrate...feel the Force flow. Yes. Good."

"It's against my programming to impersonate a deity."


----------



## CoryKS

*snip*


----------



## shesulsa

CoryKS said:


> Doesn't apply to me but I couldn't resist:
> 
> "He has too much of his father in him."
> 
> 
> Was that wrong?  Should I not have done that?



ugh

yes it was

no you should't have


----------



## Rich Parsons

Look, good against remotes is one thing, good against the living, thats something else. 

Hes the brains, sweetheart! 

***


----------



## zDom

"...So what I told you was true... from a certain point of view."

"His abilities have made him...well, arrogant."

"I'm better at hiding it."

"This time, we will do it together."

"But you cannot control it. This is a dangerous time for you, when you will be tempted by the dark side of the Force."


----------



## Cryozombie

Summarize MY sex life?

"All Too Easy"


----------



## shesulsa

Cryozombie said:


> Summarize MY sex life?
> 
> "All Too Easy"



:lol2:


----------



## Archangel M

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Grab me, Chewie. I'm slipping - hold on. Grab it, almost...you almost got it. Gently now, all right, easy, easy, hold                                     me, Chewie. Chewie!" 
[/FONT]


----------



## CoryKS

"I don't pick up any life readings."


----------



## Gordon Nore

David43515 said:


> "I thought they smelled bad on the outside."



Drats. Beat me to it.

*'I thought they smelled bad ... on the outside!' *


----------



## grydth

If anyone comes up with,"

*"I'm your Father, Luke"*

they ought to be banned from here forever.


----------



## Big Don

Archangel M said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]"Grab me, Chewie. I'm slipping - hold on. Grab it, almost...you almost got it. Gently now, all right, easy, easy, hold                                     me, Chewie. Chewie!"
> [/FONT]


I think we have a winner, and, a loser, sorry Arch...


----------



## gardawamtu1

Emperor, while placing his hand on luke's lightsaber: "you want this, don't you?"
:jediduel:


----------



## David43515

Han:"Do you think a Princess and a guy like me could ever....."

Luke: "No."


----------



## Carol

I felt his presence. He's come for me. He can feel when I'm near.


----------



## Cirdan

Help you I can mmmmhh.

Traveling trough hyperspace ain`t like dusting crops, boy.

How embarrasing, how embarrasing.

I used to bullseye womp rats in my T-16 back home, they`re not much bigger than that.

Down here, I am. Find a ladder, I must.

This is madness!

Hear me baby, hold together!

Now, princess, we will discuss the location of your little hidden base.

Ready are you?

Only Imperial stormtroopers are so precice.

Marching into the detention area is not what I had in mind!

You may fire when ready.


----------



## Makalakumu

"Stay on target!  Stay on target!"


----------



## Cirdan

Hurry up, Glodenrod. You`re gonna be a permanent resident.

What if he dosen`t survive? He`s worth a lot to me.

They told me they fixed it! It`s not my fault!

Mudhole? Slimy?

Soon, You`ll learn to appreciate me.

Dissen gonna be very messy! Me no watchin!


----------



## Carol

I'll take Captain Solo, and his friends


----------



## CoryKS

"It's a trap!"


----------



## Andy Moynihan

"You have failed me for the last time, Admiral".


----------



## Andy Moynihan

"That's impossible, even for a computer!"


----------



## Andy Moynihan

"Help! I think I'm melting! This is all your fault!"


----------



## Andy Moynihan

"So... you got your reward and you're just leaving then? "


----------



## Makalakumu

"I don't think this hunk of junk can even make it to hyperspeed."


----------



## Cryozombie

Cirdan said:


> Only Imperial stormtroopers are so precice.


 
You know... not to sidetrack this thread from being about our sex lives, but I always wondered about this quote.  Obi Wan makes this comment, but then you watch a Stormtrooper shoot, and it couldnt hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun.

What gives?


----------



## crushing

Cryozombie said:


> You know... not to sidetrack this thread from being about our sex lives, but I always wondered about this quote.  Obi Wan makes this comment, but then you watch a Stormtrooper shoot, and it couldnt hit the broad side of a barn with a shotgun.
> 
> What gives?



You will notice in the movie that the shots the Stormtroopers take seem to keep following pretty much the same path.  Basically, Stormtroopers keep missing the barn as you put it, but in a very small grouping.  That is precision! ;-)


----------



## Chris Parker

(Back on track...)

"Sister... So, you have a twin sister"

"Yippee!"


----------



## Bruno@MT

It was as if a million voices cried out, and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## Cirdan

"If there`s  a bright centre to the universe, you`re on the planet that it is farhtest from"


----------



## tshadowchaser

"  Oh MY"


----------

